# Ravel orchestral music - what to start with?



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I noticed that my collection is pretty light on Ravel. I'm curious about his music, and would like to obtain a lot of it without spending serious $$$ until I know how much I like it.

There are several multi-disc collections by conductors and orchestras that ought to do Ravel well - Dutoit, Abbado, Martinon, Ozawa, and Boulez. All seem to be available reasonably cheaply, so which one would you recommend?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I recommend the Pierre Boulez conducts Ravel set from Sony. I have it and it's top notch. Excellent performances and audio quality. The Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in G major is conducted by Ormandy with Entremont and the Philadelphia Orchestra, but it is also an excellent performance.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm seriously into Ansermet's recording of the whole _Daphnis et Chloe_ (not suites), so I'll advise you to check that out. Also, check out the fantastic piano piece _Gaspard de la nuit_, but I cannot help you with what's the recording of choice there.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Just make sure you have a performance of Le tombeau de Couperin. 

It is Ravel at his most beguiling.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

I have the Martinon and Dutoit recordings and they are both excellent. 

The Martinon collection has a greater selection of pieces, however, including one of my favourites 'Une Barque sur l'océan', which is gorgeous. You might also want to check out Pierre Monteux and the London Symphony Orchestra, although I don't think that they ever recorded 'Le Tombeau de Couperin', which as Hpowders correctly highlights, is unmissable. 

Sorry but I haven't heard Boulez, so am unable to comment on his recordings. I note, however, that 'Ma Mère l'oye' is missing but is included with the Dutoit and Martinon collections, so you may want to take this into account or purchase it separately; I would recommend Monteux for the latter. Whichever you choose, I am sure that you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

wkasimer said:


> I noticed that my collection is pretty light on Ravel. I'm curious about his music, and would like to obtain a lot of it without spending serious $$$ until I know how much I like it.
> 
> There are several multi-disc collections by conductors and orchestras that ought to do Ravel well - Dutoit, Abbado, Martinon, Ozawa, and Boulez. All seem to be available reasonably cheaply, so which one would you recommend?


There are great Ravel discs by Reiner and Martinon, both with Chicago.....you can't miss with either...The Monteux disc with LondonSO is very good also


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Templeton said:


> Sorry but I haven't heard Boulez, so am unable to comment on his recordings. I note, however, that 'Ma Mère l'oye' is missing but is included with the Dutoit and Martinon collections, so you may want to take this into account or purchase it separately; I would recommend Monteux for the latter. Whichever you choose, I am sure that you will not be disappointed.


It's in the Boulez set on CD 2. Martinon and Dutiot are two fine choices as well, but Boulez does a great job and the remastered sound on that 2015 box is wonderful. Boulez also did a number of Ravel recordings for DG in the late 1980s/early 1990s, but I don't like the sound quality on those as much as I do on these CBS/Columbia/Sony recordings.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Klassik said:


> *It's in the Boulez set on CD 2.* Martinon and Dutiot are two fine choices as well, but Boulez does a great job and the remastered sound on that 2015 box is wonderful. Boulez also did a number of Ravel recordings for DG in the late 1980s/early 1990s, but I don't like the sound quality on those as much as I do on these CBS/Columbia/Sony recordings.


Ah yes, I'm obviously more fatigued than I realised. Thanks for pointing it out. In that case, the Boulez set looks like a very decent selection, covering all the bases.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I do love this recording of Daphnis et Chloe, Rapsodie Espagnole, and Pavane. That is what I would get first.

But if you're looking for a complete recording of all orchestral music of Ravel, Abbado's is probably the most consistently good (at least for me).


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Templeton said:


> I have the Martinon and Dutoit recordings and they are both excellent.


I agree with Templeton, and would place Martinon and Dutoit at the top of the list of Ravel collections.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Just buy the double Decca CD by Dutoit, it's a treasure to keep a life time.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4602142


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

Lots of great recommendations above. The Double Decca Dutoit is a great, cheap, easy-to-get choice. The Martinon, Abbado, and Boulez sets are also very good, cheap and easily obtainable. There is a more recent, more complete orchestral box from DG with Lionel Bringuier and Zurich which may be an option because it also includes the Piano Concertos with Yuja Wang (as does the Boulez, with Entremont) and the Tzigane with Ray Chen. BUT, I have all the above, and the best aspect of the Bringuier is reasonably good modern sound...but I really don't think it betters any of the others mentioned. Frankly, I find it polished but a bit dull. It may be better to choose one of the above and supplement the piano concertos. Boulez/Zimmerman on DG is a great choice. Also, the complete Daphnis et Chloe is wonderful. Dutoit (Decca), Monteux (Decca), Chailly (Decca) are good choices. Personally, I think the opera, "L'enfant et les sortileges" is truly special and deeply poignant and among Ravel's very greatest masterpieces. Previn has recorded it twice. Maazel is respected here, too, and can be had cheaply joined by his other opera, "L'heure espagnole", which is good fun.

So:

1. Dutoit Double Decca or Martinon or Abbado or Boulez
2. Piano Concertos (with Boulez/Zimmerman)
3. Daphnis et Chloe (Monteux?)
4. L'enfant...

Oh my, there's the piano music, too! (Osborne on Hyperion?) And a wonderful complete violin music with Alina Ibragimova on Hyperion.

I adore Ravel. I hope you come to, also


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Daphne & Chloe complete is a real treasure...Bernstein/NYPO is my favorite...Abbado/LSO is very good, so are Monteux and the fairly recent Haitink/CSO.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Klassik said:


> I recommend the Pierre Boulez conducts Ravel set from Sony.


I'm amazed at the Boulez box sets that I've missed. I have his Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Bartok, and Debussy. I'm adding this to my Amazon wish list.

Though I agree about Dutoit and Martinon.

Any opinions on Skrowaczewski's recordings on Vox?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm the only one who likes Ansermet on D&C then? His approach is rather controlled and clear, which highlights the classical, mythical, "Greek" quality of the work, while on the other hand also letting the passion sort of shine through the classical frame, which is appropriate considering the original novel of Longus.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Any opinions on Skrowaczewski's recordings on Vox?


I asked this because the two-volume set was my first exposure to Ravel's orchestral music, and first impressions do last. But personally, I think this is a great set, and it's dirt cheap. Here's a review of the SACD version, but it does reflect in the interpretation.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/jan04/ravel_skrowaczewski_sacd.htm


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

My prime recommendation is for Dutoit. Superb sound and performances.

The 1999 Double Decca release would be the way to go:

https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Bolero-Mer-Valse-Dutoit/dp/B000L7ZSX6









Or the four-disc complete set from 1988:

https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Orchestral-Works-Maurice/dp/B0000041UG









Incidentally, the four-disc set was reissued and expanded (with the addition of _L'enfant et les sortilèges_) in 2005:

https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Orchestral-Works-Pascal-Roge/dp/B000AC5B16


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Dutoit with the Montreal SO were great interpreters of French repertoire. I would highly recommend Dutoit in this repertoire.


----------

